# What I rode today . . . She's an "H" . . .



## kraftgg (Aug 18, 2013)

¸.·´¯`·.´¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸><(((º>


----------



## bricycle (Aug 18, 2013)

L@@king good... I LOVE the sound of a whizzer.


----------

